# Felicità ?



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2014)

Cosa  è la felicità ? Forse lo so e non dipende da quello che andrò a raccontare, non solo almeno.

Ieri sera dopo aver fatto "l'amore" restiamo per molto tempo abbracciati. Mia moglie come sempre parla tantissimo, io l'ascolto e ogni tanto domando o dico brevemente qualcosa mentre  le accarezzo il viso e i capelli che sono liberi sul mio petto. 

Mi dice-confessa: Due mesi prima di sapere di essere incinta ho pregato di rimanere incinta. Ricordo quando eravamo fidanzati che volevi una famiglia numerosa, tanti bambini attorno a noi .......... 

Mi domanda: sai quale la parte più calda del tuo corpo? 
Io rispondo qualcosa,  le labbra.... il petto......  

Mi dice, NO, è il tuo cuore.


----------

